# Kuku



## Suthseaxa (Dec 10, 2016)

So there is a Persian version of omlettes/tortillas which I think is marvellous and I thought I'd spread the word. Known as kuku, it's essentially just a tortilla, but with some interesting fillings you may not have thought of. Here is one example:

Kuku sabzi

6 eggs
2 tsp advieh (Persian spice blend of cardamom, cumin and rose petals)
salt to taste
1/2 tsp turmeric
2 garlic cloves, chopped/grated
spring onion
Any combination of the below:
PArsley
Coriander
Fenugreek leaves (dried or fresh)
walnuts
dill

The basic idea is to mix this all up into a batter and either pour into a frying pan which can be grilled (perhaps a cast iron skillet?) or a frittata pan. Personally, my favourite method is to put it in a silicone cake tin and bake it for 45mins; just make sure you have the time.

Variations include:
Roasted aubergine
Roasted courgette
Cooked/drained legumes or lentils
Cheese
Quince

Even Yoghurt! Have fun wiht your favourite fillings. My particular favourite is to fill it with mung beans and lentils and eat it with yoghurt.


----------

